# know any keyboard testing software?



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

does anyone here know of a software to test the functionality of the all the keys on my keyboard?i installed a game and the f3 is the default chat and f8 is the default chat bar option but neither seems to be working.so am trying to check out that my keys are working alrighty.tyvm


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Can you change the default keys? Sometimes F1-12 are reserved by other programs.

www.dsh2000.com/DownUK1.htm
Scroll down to Keyboard Tester and download Toets1.exe


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

*duh*

ack i downloaded the software as directed but i cant see how to run it.*idiot on the keyboard*kindly haaaaalp!


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

that's strange, i downloaded it, and simply clicked on it.

ran fine.

for what it's worth, it works.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

*ack*

argh well i downloaded it and when i click on it,it just shows a lay out of the keys- the keys dun light up or anything when i press 'em.all that happens is next to the numlock, caps lock and scroll lock entries, there is a green light if the lock is on.other than that there is just this layout of keys sitting there, not making the slightest change when i hit me keys


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Ran the program, it switches to fullscreen DOS. Tested ok. The keys turn red as you press them. Esc to exit. Have you got a standard 102-key keyboard?
Have a look in Control Panel > System > Device Manager > Keyboard > Standard Keyboard > Properties


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

*umm*

uh sir the device manager says standard 101/102 key or microsoft natural keyboard,manufacturer- standard keyboards, hardware version- not available(?).and i d/l the program to my desktop and am running it by double clicking it from my desktop and it opens up in a small window.no response shown to keys being pushed


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

OK, right-click the Toets1 icon on your desktop, click Properties and go to the Screen tab, change from Window to Full-screen. It probably won't make any difference but it's worth a try. If it still doesn't work, try another keyboard. Hopefully WaltSide will have some better ideas :wink:


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

wheee yes sir that worked.but um shift, control and alt keys require a few taps before the program highlights the keys.also, f1 to f10 works fine but f11 and f12 dun work.why is that?any idea?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

brb in a sec

EDIT: ok, here, try this one.

i had to go back to a 2 year old backup disc of my lan resource server to find it.

it works better, but unfortunately, it's a 30-day demo.

*oh, and i promise that i virus scanned it, but i am telling you, SCAN IT ANYHOW.

you never know who uses a sorry virus scanner, so it's always best to personally scan EVERYTHING you download.*

(that, and i like to scare people a bit.)


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

*sawwy*

sorry for not replying sooner sir, my memory went kaput and i had to wait a week to get it replaced.ty for the program, i am d/l it now and will run it after i d/l new antivirus definitions.tyvm again.


----------

